# Wanted:1978-1980 team murray bmx



## brokeass (Mar 12, 2013)

WANTED TO BUY: 1978-1980 TEAM MURRAY BMX. Chrome & gold version. Any condition. Complete bike,frame,forks,anything. CASH PAID $$$$
Thanks!


----------

